# Shiny gets to be wild for about an hour...



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well it was a sunny day nice and warm so while going to my pigeons i decided to bring Shiny my love bird with me.I walked outside put him on a branch and went into the shed just for a minute.I let Argranade fly out and he must have startled Shiny so while Argranade took off so did Shiny on the roof I got so scared for Shiny while he was just singing as if nothing realy had happened .So I tryed to get him to come down calling and waving my arms but no luck my dad came out and then threw a teddy bear on the roof scaring Shiny even more leading him to flying onto a tree.So i chased Shiny to about 4 trees untill he flew to the last one and the highest one.Being a good climber i went on top of our nabours hi roof and was close to Shiny but not close enough so my dad came over with a large pole i told my dad it will scare him more but he didnt listen.So when my dad put the large stick towards shiny he actually came flying right to me thank god i brought shiny in the house and in his cage.

Well now when shiny does come out side he's in his cage with cliped wings just incase well Shiny did look happy in the high trees that day singing as loud as he could but it wasent safe for him so he sticks to the ground now. 

Well heres some pics of the little bugger in one pic it was dark that night and shiny moving so slow cave me such a scare lol he's always up to somthing.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Christina, 

I'm sorry to have to keep coming down on you, BUT...you really should stop allowing your birds outside to "free fly". You are taking huge risks with all your birds and one of these times, one or more is going to fly off forever and be lost forever

I just can't say anything positive about you allowing your birds into the outdoors, fully flighted and risking them escaping and being subjected to predators. Why are you allowing this??? 

*P.S. Why do you keep deleting your threads where someone critisizes you? It's usually me, but I can't help it! I call em as I see em and things you've mentioned are a huge concern and worry*

I don't even let my runts outside and "roaming", in case they manage to get up to the roof and I can't retrieve them. Now, I will take one bird out at a time, and keep them nearly tied to my body....I kind of keep one hand around their body and only when I'm "guarding" them profusely.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am very glad your retrieved Shiny and he is back in the house safe and sound.
I do have to agree with Brad though. It is very dangerous for the bird to take them outside and let them free fly. Shiny could have gone much further and he would be lost forever.
It is your responsibility to keep your pets safe.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am soooo glad you were able to get Shiny back!  

He is definitely a character and into adventure with a capital "A!" After all, any lovebird who hitches a ride on the back of a pigeon.... 

Keep him safe...I want to hear more about his relationship with pigeons! LOL


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

why does he have a band ... is he a pigeon or a dove?

"fully flighted and risking them escaping and being subjected to predators. Why are you allowing this???"


well do you think the bird wants to be left in a cage all day its good some times to take risks to let your birds fly ... i dont know how to put this so you under stand well ..

ok here it goes do you have kids?

did you ever let them out of the house... because you probly did if you had kids... they could be hit by a car, run away, get lost in the woods, get kidnapped, get in a car accident ... all the same as a bird can and you know its wrong to leave your kid locked up because he could never grow up and get married ... some times its better to be free and live a short life then be stuck in a small spot for life

this is just my thought and if you think im mis spoken just tell me and ill be quiet


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

stach_n_flash said:


> well do you think the bird wants to be left in a cage all day its good some times to take risks to let your birds fly ... *i dont know how to put this so you under stand well ..*
> 
> ok here it goes do you have kids?
> 
> ...


Hi Michael, 

I for one don't really care if you agree with me or not...but Christina is subjecting her birds to problems. Your "analogy" of having kids and taking risks is not sufficient. I know you really don't "get" it...but, humans are thinking creatures and taught to be careful...birds/pigeons rely on instincts and quick reactions to escape a dangerous situation.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

christina11 said:


> *I walked outside put him on a branch and went into the shed just for a minute.I let Argranade fly out and he must have startled Shiny so while Argranade took off so did Shiny on the roof I got so scared for Shiny while he was just singing as if nothing realy had happened *
> 
> Well now when shiny does come out side he's in his cage with cliped wings just incase well Shiny did look happy in the high trees that day singing as loud as he could but it wasent safe for him so he sticks to the ground now.


*Did you really think that Shiny was going to sit still on the branch while you got Argranade out to fly, do you think he may have been the least intimidated by the outside world, or your pigeon flying?

You instigated this and it could have been a nightmare had the bird flown away. It is ashamed that Shiny had to be the one punished and have his wings clipped. It wasn't his fault.

When you take a bird outside you should have carried him with you or secured him in an aviary before running off to get another pigeon.*


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well Im sorry if you are all thinking somthing mean of me but ever since the day i got shiny his wings where cliped and it just so happens that day i took him out some of his feathers had grown back if i had known that i would have not let him out and this would had never happened.
I take shiny all over that place with his cliped wings he's very well trained and knows to stay but on that day as i said some of his feathers had gown in with out me knowing and he got a spook from Argranade but now shiny is not scared of my pigeons at all and when i go to the shed i take him with me now that his wings are cliped and he's on my shoulder at all times and i realy watch him now.

I dont know why that band is on his foot either it was there when i got him.

The reason i let my birds out is for any reason everyone else does on here for a fly i cant keep my pigeons cooped up they are homming pigeons and i watch them when they fly.I let my runts out too but when i got them there wings where cliped and there well trained to stay beside me but even still i watch them for every step they take.

Now you may think im crewl for cliping shinys wings but they where already like that when i got him and for cliping a few feathers would do no harm in him for its been that way his hole life shur it would be nice to let him fly but he's fine how he is climbing all over his big cage full of toys i may even get him a mate.


----------



## High.flyer (Mar 11, 2006)

I clipped my pigeons' wings when I first got them,to let them get used to my place and fly around on my roof so they could see what the backyard looked like from a hgher view. But only in fear of them flying away and dying. I guess i'm cruel to them too, even though overall it was what was best for them. They don't even notice it when their flight feathers get clipped, it's like cutting your nails.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

christina11 i agree with you in letting them fly your pigeons but i disagreed with shiny because he could have gotten away but accidents happen 

Pigeonpal2002

having kids and taking risks is not sufficient.

how is not sufficent?? its the same with having birds because when your kids grew up even you when you grew up did you remeber ever single day when you were smaller do remeber thinking on your own... i think my analigy is sufficient it just depends on how you want to look at it if you think its bad to free fly you will probly think my analigy is bad because you alread have your thought in your head so no matter what you probly wont agree so im not going to stress on this subject any more


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and i dont think your crewl for cliping shinys wings i think he will be happier because no matter what he gets to stay with you for ever


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

christina11 said:


> Well Im sorry if you are all thinking somthing mean of me but ever since the day i got shiny his wings where cliped and it just so happens that day i took him out some of his feathers had grown back if i had known that i would have not let him out and this would had never happened.
> I take shiny all over that place with his cliped wings he's very well trained and knows to stay but on that day as i said some of his feathers had gown in with out me knowing and he got a spook from Argranada.



Christina,

I don't think you are mean, you just made a poor choice of bringing Shiny out and setting him on a branch while you went to get the pigeon. This has nothing to do with clipping the wings, it has to do with keeping him protected outside and not leaving him for a moment.

This also has nothing to do with flying your pigeons either, I think it is good for homers to fly and excercise their skills, as long as they have been well trained.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

You're still going to have to watch Shiny even with his wings clipped, a light bird even with a full clipping can easily take flight. My Parrolett had a full clip and you would never know it, with such a low body mass she rocketed around the house like she was never clipped at all. Don't let a wing clipping give you a false sense of security.


----------

